# Dutch nurses union: Care does not include sex



## chanel

> AMSTERDAM - A union representing Dutch nurses will launch a national campaign Friday against demands for sexual services by patients who claim it should be part of their standard care.
> 
> The union, NU'91, is calling the campaign "I Draw The Line Here," with an advert that features a young woman covering her face with crossed hands.
> 
> The union said in a statement Thursday that the campaign follows a complaint it had received in the last week from a 24-year-old woman who said a 42-year-old disabled man asked her to provide sexual services as part of his care at home
> 
> The young woman witnessed some of the man's other nurses offering him sexual gratification, the union said. When she refused to do the same, he tried to dismiss her on the grounds that she was unfit to provide care.



Dutch nurses? union: Care does not include sex - More health news- msnbc.com

Coming soon to the U.S.?


----------



## Diuretic

Couldn't it be offered as an optional extra?  I think my private insurance might pay for it, need to check though.  Probably cheaper than getting a professional to kit up in a traditional nurses uniform (can't stand these modern uniforms, practical but totally asexual).


----------



## sparky

i wonder if anyone can make the grandious leap from union busting to the spectre of economic sodomy being standard fare here?

those that are ignorant of history are doomed to bend over.....


----------



## strollingbones

does this mean more male nurses?


----------



## sparky

sure, with happy ending backrubs.......


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Isn't prostitution legal there?

Are they too lazy to make two separate phone calls?


----------



## chanel

Hookers probably aren't covered under their UHC.  Just a hunch...


----------



## kwc57

chanel said:


> AMSTERDAM - A union representing Dutch nurses will launch a national campaign Friday against demands for sexual services by patients who claim it should be part of their standard care.
> 
> The union, NU'91, is calling the campaign "I Draw The Line Here," with an advert that features a young woman covering her face with crossed hands.
> 
> The union said in a statement Thursday that the campaign follows a complaint it had received in the last week from a 24-year-old woman who said a 42-year-old disabled man asked her to provide sexual services as part of his care at home
> 
> The young woman witnessed some of the man's other nurses offering him sexual gratification, the union said. When she refused to do the same, he tried to dismiss her on the grounds that she was unfit to provide care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch nurses? union: Care does not include sex - More health news- msnbc.com
> 
> Coming soon to the U.S.?
Click to expand...


I'm feeling a little sick.  Would you mind dropping by?


----------

